
Show HN: Embed full-resolution web galleries on WordPress with Gutenberg Blocks - Prodibi_Olivier
https://mag.prodibi.com/2019/04/17/prodibi-feature-spotlight-new-plugin-for-wordpress-5/
======
drivingmenuts
Does it automatically resize images for a thumbnail? If not, it might should
be called “Kill Mobile Users Bandwidth Allocations” given the incredible pixel
counts available these days.

~~~
Prodibi_Olivier
Yes, it does, we never send the original, we "stream" web-optimized formats of
the images. We did some tests pushing to 250 pictures of 25mpx each on a
single page and both the load time and bandwidth were very acceptable.

We also discussed with some of our users doing gigapixel pictures and they did
not report bandwidth issues, which is very encouraging.

